# Circuito para probar 555



## menduco (Feb 10, 2009)

buenas queria saber si alguien disapone de un circuito para probar el buen funcionamiento de un IC555, lo e visto al amigo de un conocido y me intereso el poder fabricar uno ya q tengo varios en ksa q e sacado de distintas plaquetas y no se si estan sanos o no

desde ya muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 10, 2009)

utiliza los de los tutoriales, yo casi siempre los evaluo con el cto.astable https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

suerte!


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 10, 2009)

en realidad , parece obvio el realizar un circuito cualquiera que utilice todas las funciones o patillas de dicho CI (no pondre el NE 555 puesto que lo que estoy hablando es generico para cualquiera).

 y aqui me surge una duda que me podra ser respondida por los que tienen *años quemando CIs:*

puede estropearse una sola funcion de un chip ?
por ejemplo de un cuadruple NAND que se estropee solo una ?
o de un doble AOP que falle uno , o el pin de ofsett solo ?
o del 555 que se estropee solo el T. de descarga y no asi la salida ?


saludos


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 10, 2009)

Este es un simple oscilador astable basado en el 555, se le puede armar en un impreso colocando un socket para integrado de 8 pines para insertar -extraer el 555 a probar ; experimentando con el condensador de 10 uF (aumentando o disminuyendo su valor) podemos aumentar o disminuir la frecuencia de oscilación de los leds,la salida principal se dá por el pin 3 cuando está en alta enciende el led amarrado a su salida,cuando cae a 0 voltios se enciende el otro.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 10, 2009)

Boximil, en el caso de las compuertas si se pueden dañar algunas del CI, en el caso de los operacionales multiples (p.e. el tl084) tambien se llega a dar que alguno de los operacionales se dañan y los otros funcionan bien, sobre todo por sobrecorrientes. Eso si, el integrado se va a calentar un poco.

En el caso del 555 desconozco si hay forma de que sin que oscile, se pueda comprobar el funcionamiento de la salida.... es como si en un AD dañamos la entrada, seria imposible obtener algo a la salida 

Saludos!


----------



## menduco (Feb 18, 2009)

muchas gracias `por su colaboracion,me surgio una duda con el circuito del amigo jorge flores

si bien el 555 fuciona bien es porque esta oscilando,ahora bien q sucede cuando no funciona,se quedan los LED'S encendidos o apagados o alguna otra señal ,la otra duda que me surgio es con que frecuencia oscila el mismo

espero no ser muy "hiencha" jejeje

saludos


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 18, 2009)

Buena pregunta, cuando el integrado no oscila con esta configuracion es por que esta dañado. Con esta configuracion se deberia obtener una onda cuadrada y los leds encienden uno a la ves. 

Si el CI esta dañado uno estará encendido y el otro no, sin importar los valores de las resistencias y capacitores. Tambien me ha tocado ver que como PWM hay fallos aun cuando el integrado oscila "bien", esto es por que en frecuencias ya mas altas la onda no permanece cuadrada y parece que se inclina a medida que se le aumenta la frecuencia.

Para saber la frecuencia las formulas estan en el datasheet.

Saludos!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 18, 2009)

La fórmula para calcular la frecuencia de oscilación del astable es:

F = 1 / (1.44 (R1 + 2R2)) (C)

El 555 en modo astable, también tiene el factor denominado: Ciclo de Trabajo, el cual es la diferencia que existe entre las 2 pulsaciones de su oscilación.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 18, 2009)

Configuración como astable





Valores típicos de R1, R2 y C1

En la figura anterior podemos ver el esquema de conexión del NE555 para ser utilizado como oscilador astable. Solamente tres componentes adicionales bastan para determinar el periodo T de la señal de salida, y la relación de tiempos Tm y Ts. Un cuarto componente, el capacitor de 0.01 µF solamente se utiliza para evitar el ruido en el terminal de control.





Los valores de R1, R2 y C1 son los responsables de determinar el timming de la señal, de acuerdo con las siguientes formulas:

T = 0.7 × (R1 + 2R2) × C1

F = 1.4 / ((R1 + 2R2) × C1)

Donde el periodo T se expresa en segundos, la frecuencia F en Hertz, los valores de R1 y R2 en ohms y la capacidad de C1 en faradios.
La relación marca-espacio (Tm y Ts), también conocida como “duty cycle”, y que es muy utilizada a la hora de controlar la velocidad de motores de corriente continua, el brillo de una lámpara, etc. se calculan mediante las tres formulas siguientes:


T = Tm + Ts

Tm = 0.7 × (R1 + R2) × C1

Ts = 0.7 × R2 × C1


Como se deduce de ellas, en los casos que Tm y Ts necesiten ser iguales (duty cycle del 50%) R2 deberá ser mucho mayor que R1.
Al momento de diseñar nuestro propio oscilador astable utilizando NE555 debemos elegir primero el valor de C1, que es el que determinara el rango de frecuencias a utilizar (ver la figura 2), luego el valor de R2, considerando que

R2 = 0.7 / F x C1

Y por ultimo R1, generalmente de un 10% del valor de R2, salvo que necesitemos tiempos Tm y Ts muy diferentes entre si.
En aquellos casos que queramos hacer la frecuencia de salida variable, la mejor opción es reemplazar a R2 por un potenciómetro del valor adecuado y una resistencia de al menos 1000 ohms en serie con el (para evitar que en un extremo del potenciómetro el valor de R2 sea cero).


----------



## manuellescano (Jun 24, 2009)

amigos tengo un problema con el oscilador, si bien funciona no es estable en los períodos, hay algún punto importante a tener en cuenta para este problema? (ademas el primer periodo es mucho mas largo siempre) gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola.
A que te refieres cuando dices periodos.

Si miras las fórmulas
 T = Tm + Ts 

Tm = 0.7 × (R1 + R2) × C1 

Ts = 0.7 × R2 × C1 
Pudes ver que Tm siempre es mayor que Ts

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 25, 2009)

para tener pulsos iguales con el 555 se necesita un arreglo con diodos (buscando un poco en google lo encuentras) ya que esto es una limitante del diseño del  integrado


----------



## manuellescano (Jun 25, 2009)

ok gracias! lo voy a buscar cualquier cosa les preg


----------

